# Saw Horses



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the best set of saw horse you ever see, I have to get a picture of them, a guy PA makes them, not sure if he has a website, but he has a welding shop, they are just legs and clamp them on any 2 x 6 or 2x4, I have even put a 16' 2x8 on to cut rafters, I'll get apicture!!


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

KAP said:


> Aside from the ones we make for ourselves, as far as store-bought goes, these are some of the strongest, economical, lightweight, stable, easy up and down, small-footprint and versatile horses around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use these daily. The biggest problem is they went from AL legs to plastic a while ago, the plastic ones are MUCH LESSSTABLE. It is sad when they have a product that is awesome and in an effort to save $3-4 a unit they make it 1/2 what it used to be.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

charimon said:


> I use these daily. The biggest problem is they went from AL legs to plastic a while ago, the plastic ones are MUCH LESSSTABLE. It is sad when they have a product that is awesome and in an effort to save $3-4 a unit they make it 1/2 what it used to be.


Still have the ones we bought years ago... no need to get a newer one, these will last forever, but sad to hear about the downgrade... they are awesome though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is a few pictures of my saw horse, prob 5 or 6 years old and just like new, maybe a few more coats of paint from spray painting trim, my last color was white as you see, new they are a gray color


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Anyone else use stablemate horses? We love em


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Jonbuild said:


> Here is a few pictures of my saw horse, prob 5 or 6 years old and just like new, maybe a few more coats of paint from spray painting trim, my last color was white as you see, new they are a gray color


Conceptually looks like the Trojan's.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is what I am after. A set of saw horses that has the following.

Light Weight
Portable
Foldable
Sturdy
Compartment to hold a saw, like between the legs at the end of the horse, so you don't have to bend over and set your saw on the ground or hang it off a nail, where it gets bumped and crashes to the floor ****ing up the table.

I am thinking about just building a set out of wood, though the folding and light weight issues are the biggest challenge.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

smeagol said:


> Anyone else use stablemate horses? We love em


Yep! Have two sets. They are nice.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Boda said:


> Here is what I am after. A set of saw horses that has the following.
> 
> Light Weight
> Portable
> ...


Check out Basswood's tri horse design.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Trojans

http://www.amazon.com/Trojan-TS-35-Tall-Sawhorse-sawhorse/dp/B0000224RO


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

shakey0818 said:


> The best ones i have and are super light weight and easiest to fold up are the metal ones from depot.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Workforc...g-Steel-Sawhorse-SH106/202528731#.Up_rQcRDu8A
> 
> ...


I had a pair of those collapse on me once destroying a really expensive cabinet. I won't buy them again.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

FSCROB said:


> I had a pair of those collapse *on me* once destroying a really expensive cabinet. I won't buy them again.


why were you under them? :blink:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

These might fit the bill.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Those look nice.

I assume your just using door hinges on those?

Do they seem fairly sturdy, do they fold in on themselves when you don't want them to?

Thanks.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

robert,
I am glad you showed those folding horses.

we use some that are very similar- I think I stole the design that I saw years ago in a Fine Homebuilding issue. Our design has the legs splaying in 2 different directions though.

I made the first pair out of some scrap redwood5/4's that I had. Eventually we liked them so much we built 3-4 more pairs out of poplar.

they are very strong and very stable-we use them as low level staging often.

occasiuonally we will screw a scrap piece of wood across to lock them open-but those cases are few and far between.

then are VERY strong-we stack slate on them every day, use them as saw tables in conjunction with a home made miter saw extension we have, we use them as sheet metal brake stands etc. Ours are tall enough that I can fit a trash can under them and set 2 planks spaced on top and cut slate right there letting the debris fall directly into the trash can. they are durable-we have been using the same4-5 pairs for YEARS-and they take up little room on the truck. Every truck has 1-2 pairs at all times so every job will have 2-3 pairs of these set up and working.
stephen


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Boda said:


> Those look nice.
> 
> I assume your just using door hinges on those?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yup, just crappy brass door hinges. 
They can want to fold in on you but I find the plastic folding ones tip over in the same situations.


----------



## BenderBoy (May 17, 2013)

I have used the Trojans and they are sturdy and compact, but those DeWalt horses look awesome.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Check out Basswood's tri horse design.


Thanks for the mention. I'll post a few photos here of my design and a link to the LJ thread on them. I'll be happy to answer any questions.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96307


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

We uses these for everything. 









Really stable and lightweight.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I make my own out of 5/4x4 and 2x6....

2' long legs, 2x6 top 3' long, edges ripped at 5* with spreaders 1' off the ground. PL and screw it together.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I had a pair of fat max's for around 4 years, still holding up pretty good but I've cut them up pretty good. Went and bought a new pair of stanley's from Lowes and they are crap, cutting a 4x4 (something I've done dozens of times on the fat max's) a 12" drop off broke the center folding section right off. I don't know if they started selling these instead of if Lowes stopped carrying them but either way it was the same cost....a $60 pair of turds.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I just use the burros from the depot. I must have 30 of them. They are great for painting patio lattice on. I carry there for my decks. 20' Composites require a third one in the middle.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are a few more ways I have used my horses lately.

The heavy main rail of the horse, with all the boring and slotting, makes for a heck of a platform for sanding over-the-top handrail fittings.

Wiring some new circuits in the shop. Not enough room for scaffolding to mount conduit to the ceiling, so I used the horses to hang the scaffold plank on. This is nice for 9-10' ceilings. I will stage some crown molding installs this way.

Combination miter saw and table saw stand for a basement finish in tight quarters this winter.


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I designed a set of saw horses on my computer a few years ago. Made myself two sets and have really loved them.

One set has been abused pretty badly on jobsites for years and the are still really sturdy and have life left in them. The other set I use in my shop so they don't get tossed around like the others. 

These things fold right up without having to lock or unlock anything. They support a lot of weight to, I have had them really loaded down on some jobs and never showed any signs of reaching their breaking point.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are a few photos of my sawhorses just being used as sawhorses and a link to the Tools of the Trade article showing some of the other ways they can be used, for anyone interested:

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/home...ever-home-built-saw-horse-work-station_o.aspx


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my stack.


----------



## cliffhanger9 (Mar 18, 2014)

tonylumps said:


> I ended up with a pair of Dewalt 725 work stands. About 80.00 a piece. It sounds like a lot of money.But with all of the crap out there these are well worth it. Very well built, Portable, Sturdy and at 15# each not that heavy.
> http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWX725...TF8&qid=1386199543&sr=8-3&keywords=dewalt+725


Why are he handles inside?? :blink: looks tough to hold that way..


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

You carry them upside down. The thought is they slide into a truck bed easier on there back.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

cliffhanger9 said:


> Why are he handles inside?? :blink: looks tough to hold that way..


They have a padded shoulder strap that clips on. I bought the strap and it works.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

For those interested in the TriHorse here. Many people all over the world are now building their own version of these from the plans. 18 countries so far.

If you are someone who wants to have these, but would rather spend your time on paying carpentry projects, rather than sawhorse building, we have launched a Kickstarter campaign to get these into production. Check it out and back this if you can or share it:

https://www.kikstarter.com/projects/trihorse/trihorse-sawhorse-and-workstation-production-run

Thank you so much! Brian


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Couldn't get the link to work. How's things been?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

mnld said:


> Couldn't get the link to work. How's things been?


The link is missing a "c" in "kickstarter". That makes it work. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/trihorse/trihorse-sawhorse-and-workstation-production-run


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I use a customized horse of the Norm Abrams design. Stackable and rugged as chit. I also have some ToughBuilt that I've been pleased with for smaller, shorter jobs. 


I love the innovation of basswoods horses. As a carpenter, I couldn't fathom paying for plans for wood sawhorses. I'd replicate the design and build my own to my taste.

I take pride in building horses and have used it when hiring guys that claim to know their chit. Here's some lumber, saw and nails. 

Now build me a sawCLYDESDALE, not a sawhorse. :tup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

maxwage said:


> I use a customized horse of the Norm Abrams design. Stackable and *rugged as chit.* I also have some ToughBuilt that I've been pleased with for smaller, shorter jobs.
> 
> 
> I love the innovation of basswoods horses. As a carpenter, I couldn't fathom paying for plans for wood sawhorses. I'd replicate the design and build my own to my taste.
> ...



Last time I tried supporting a 2x4 on a pile of chit, it all got squished - so I'm not sure about rugged... :laughing:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Last time I tried supporting a 2x4 on a pile of chit, it all got squished - so I'm not sure about rugged... :laughing:


Should have put as all hell! :clap:


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

maxwage said:


> I love the innovation of basswoods horses. As a carpenter, I couldn't fathom paying for plans for wood sawhorses. I'd replicate the design and build my own to my taste.


The plans are 12-page .pdf file that includes dimensioned drawings, photos, illustrations and instructions for building sawhorses in a range of lengths from 4' to 8', in heights of 30" to 36" and in both the three-legged "Tri-Horse" and in a more traditional 4-legged version. 

The plans are primarily for the building of the sawhorses with some photos, illustrations, and suggestions about how to use them and accessorize them.

The $10 for the plans is easily recouped by the efficiency of layout and waste saving. The money we have collected so far has simply covered the cost of the CAD drawings and the online secure storefront that makes the plans available to people.

Anyway here is an example page from the plans:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Im all for the kick starter man. I have the plans, but haven't a clue when I'll have time to make these things. It's not something that can be banged out.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Im all for the kick starter man. I have the plans, but haven't a clue when I'll have time to make these things. It's not something that can be banged out.


A CNC would bang that out right quick...


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Im all for the kick starter man. I have the plans, but haven't a clue when I'll have time to make these things. It's not something that can be banged out.


True, they can take most of a weekend to build. They may be the most versatile horses out there, but they are a far more involved build too.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

KAP said:


> A CNC would bang that out right quick...


That is why we had the CNC instruction set worked up for these. The Kickstarter we have up now aims to put the CNC to work by paying for our first production run. Honestly, they will be cheaper to buy than build, if you count your time.


----------

